# I read in one of the threads that you get a rating ding if you don't accept a ping...



## tzmandevil (Jul 5, 2014)

I read in one of the threads that you get a rating ding if you don't accept a ping, is that right?


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

tzmandevil said:


> I read in one of the threads that you get a rating ding if you don't accept a ping, is that right?


I think that's your acceptance rate.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Rating is separate, but your acceptance rate can be a factor if you are reviewed for having a bad rating. (Don't quote me, i'm not 100% sure)


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Read your contract. It addresses this specifically. I'd answer directly but there is a non-disclosure clause.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Not true


----------

